# Head pressure



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

anyone ever feel head pressure, disorientation, fuzzy vision, feeling fanint...for days??? 24/7
Or shaky inside...feeling kind of weak?
Ugggh, I feel like I just relapsed..its horrible.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Lisa32 said:


> anyone ever feel head pressure, disorientation, fuzzy vision, feeling fanint...for days??? 24/7
> Or shaky inside...feeling kind of weak?
> Ugggh, I feel like I just relapsed..its horrible.


Yup! Been there. Slooooowwwwwly inproving. What do you think caused the relapse?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> Yup! Been there. Slooooowwwwwly inproving. What do you think caused the relapse?


I think the relapse was an adverse reaction to diflucan I took last Thursday. I have had head pressure before but I managed to get rid of it for a while.

I also have visual static and that got worse.

Or maybe I just over-did it with the exercise...I went back to jogging and walking up hills.

It is just really hard for me to deal with these weird head sensations...dp/dr really causes this? why?


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

Lisa, you have just described my symptoms.
I have complained a lot about the head pressure- it feels like someone is squeezing my brain (like a sponge) and yes, I feel weak and tired all the time, kinda disoriented, like I am about to pass out but I never do. I feel like this 24-7. Send me a private message if you would like to talk more... 
PS I just suffer from dr, not really dp.


----------

